
Taming the Web (2001) - jessup
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/401171/taming-the-web/
======
tribler
17 years later, this is still true: the web is mostly controlled by profit-
seeking entities.

> Myth #3: The Net Is Too Filled With Hackers To Control

True, very few development teams are able to resit for more then a few years.
Then they break. [Plug] My university lab has been one of the few operating
for 19 years now. Radical and academic purity of decentralisation:
[https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki#current-items-
under-...](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki#current-items-under-active-
development) Goveranance of decentral system and stopping abuse collectively
has proven the hardest scientific problem. Requires growing trust without any
infrastructure.

------
sp332
_In the future, moreover, the reach of national law will increase. The Hague
Conference on Private International Law is developing an international treaty
explicitly intended to make outfits like Swaptor more vulnerable to legal
pressure-“a bold set of rules that will profoundly change the Internet,” in
the phrase of James Love, director of the activist Consumer Project on
Technology. (The draft treaty will be discussed at a diplomatic meeting next
year.) By making it possible to apply the laws of any one country to any
Internet site available in that country, the draft treaty will, Love warns,
“lead to a great reduction in freedom, shrink the public domain, and diminish
national sovereignty.”_

How did this treaty attempt turn out?

------
aphextron
>"Falco and others like him are inadvertently making it far more likely that
the rules of operation of the worldwide intellectual commons that is the
Internet will be established not through the messy but open processes of
democracy but by private negotiations among large corporations. To think this
prospect dismaying, one doesn’t need to be a fan of BearShare."

------
narag
The article doesn't mention torrents. Was it a later development? Anyway it
doesn't matter. Why bother? Every song ever recorded is in YouTube already.

A little thought. Internet is like Soylent Green. And the people now is: a)
orders of magnitude more and b) from a much more diverse background. So the
old Internet is still here, just hidden inside the new one.

